# IDP or British Council for IELTS Test?



## nmrusho (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all,
In Bangladesh, here is a saying, if you sit for IELTS from IDP, you will score better than the test taken under British Council. Is it true?
kindly share.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

British council is far better in terms of correction and facilities during test day.

My cousin who wrote twice once from British council and the other time from IDP said there is a big difference in the quality of test venues and correction pattern.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## nmrusho (Nov 10, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> British council is far better in terms of correction and facilities during test day.
> 
> My cousin who wrote twice once from British council and the other time from IDP said there is a big difference in the quality of test venues and correction pattern.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Adil for the info.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

have heard british council is tougher but more structured..
not sure though..i have taken the idp one..results got delayed by a week or so..


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

My cousin first sat her IELTS through BC and got 7 in all except for speaking and that time around she just prepared for a day . The second time she wrote she got 5.5 in writing and reading respectively (this time she prepared for a month).

Also she told me that the headsets were not good in IDP (wired) as compared to BC (wireless). Basically there was a stark difference in the quality of infrastructure .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

my idp results were delayed by a week or so, when i called them up to know..they have absolutely no idea..
if u have time on your side, maybe u could think about idp..


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

nmrusho said:


> Hi all,
> In Bangladesh, here is a saying, if you sit for IELTS from IDP, you will score better than the test taken under British Council. Is it true?
> kindly share.


Not true at all. 
You would seat for exam with same question in same day at IDP or British council.
- Are you expecting more score for Speaking and Writing here in IDP? No brother you would not get any extra facilities as I had experience both in IDP and British council.
- British council have far more better environment than IDP here in Bangladesh. :yo:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Better to go with British Council then IDP. Its my personal experience 2 times.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Better to go with British Council then IDP. Its my personal experience 2 times.


I agree... BC is better than IDP.


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

If you have loads of money at hand and for that matter time, go for IDP. Else please go for BC.
And I haven't even mentioned about the so called 'concocted' results.


----------



## nmrusho (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks bro


----------



## nmrusho (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks all of you for sharing experiences.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

I appeared for IELTS recently through IDP India (Mumbai). My experience was good 

They were very systematic and the results were out on time. 

I did notice that you need to book British Council very well in advance as the slots are exhausted quickly. I suggest that first finalize on your preferred date and then go ahead with any institute that is available for your slot...


----------

